# Suggest a handheld device !



## TheMost (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello everyone ...

My brother age : 11 yrs is thinking of buying a handheld gaming console...
he had a DSi before .. it stopped working after 3yrs

What is expected out of it :

Joysticks / control pads attached ,if possible
Decent graphics / easy to understand game library ( unlike the Chinese or japan games ) 
Play games for free or ( play ____ games  ) . He is not rich enough to buy games for 1 or 2K or he is more likely to try a game and delete it halfway . He will Support a few ..

He asked me whether he could buy PSP go ...( I heard that model kinda failed  )
I am wondering whether i could buy him a android device or something like that -- but i am really worried whether it has a good game library and controllers ..
I am not good at handheld....So help me out.Which one would you recommend ...

Please help me out ...( i would also like to have some advice over PM about the games the device will support .. i mean it )


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2012)

Perhaps, an android-based low cost tablet with 512 MB of RAM + 1GHz of Processor should suffice you.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry to ask this ... but does android has a good game library ?

Will it support gamepads ?
Will there be any lag when I have many games installed ?

How about PSP vita ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2012)

We have to hand pick the good games from the store. 
Maybe this will help for some of the best games in Android - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-games/161454-best-android-games-you-have-played.html

Have a look at the ARCHOS gamepad in here - [Updated] The ARCHOS GamePad: 7" Android ICS tablet with a built-in controller - Forbes

PS Vita costs around 19+ K, if you can afford you can go. But, you've to buy original games.
^ ARCHOS costs around 189$, So if you someone in US, maybe they can help you.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 25, 2012)

^ You saved my day ...
I'm seeing into that !!

Not yet released ??


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 25, 2012)

You could go for the Google-Asus Nexus 7 when it launches in India. Rumors are that it's price is going to drop again and you will be able to get the 32GB Wifi only for 250$(Expect Indian price to be 13.5K). Its a brilliant VFM tablet! It has a Tegra 3 Quadcore 1.3Ghz proccy so the gaming would be amazing. Expect it to get all the Google Android updates for the next 2 years. And cuz its so cheap yet so amazing expect a whole lot of accessories(for eg. Gamepads) to launch soon. And I cant remember where but there are websites with guides teaching you how to use a PS3 or an XBOX wireless controller with your android Tablet/Phone.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 25, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> You could go for the Google-Asus Nexus 7 when it launches in India. Rumors are that it's price is going to drop again and you will be able to get the 32GB Wifi only for 250$(Expect Indian price to be 13.5K). Its a brilliant VFM tablet! It has a Tegra 3 Quadcore 1.3Ghz proccy so the gaming would be amazing. Expect it to get all the Google Android updates for the next 2 years. And cuz its so cheap yet so amazing expect a whole lot of accessories(for eg. Gamepads) to launch soon. And I cant remember where but there are websites with guides teaching you how to use a PS3 or an XBOX wireless controller with your android Tablet/Phone.



I think it has been released in US ?
Shall i tell my friend to ship that here ??

India it is to be released in November ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 25, 2012)

@TheMost : shut the crap up and get a PSP. PSVITA or a tablet is too much for a 11 year old kid
psp still has much better games than any b!tch android can even think of
good PSP games(god of war ghost of sparta,GTA Vice City stories,ratchet and clank size matters,DBZ shin budokai etc)
famous tablet games are ported over to psp
you cannot play psp games on a tablet
and one important thing
*TABLETS MAY HAVE BETTER HARDWARE BUT IT DOS'NT MEAN THEY HAVE BETTER GAMES.*


----------



## TheMost (Oct 25, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @TheMost : shut the crap up and get a PSP. PSVITA or a tablet is too much for a 11 year old kid
> psp still has much better games than any b!tch android can even think of
> good PSP games(god of war ghost of sparta,GTA Vice City stories,ratchet and clank size matters,DBZ shin budokai etc)
> famous tablet games are ported over to psp
> ...



Can i get games for free like on android ? (I mean it)  ? 
Also that 11 yr kid likes to play on my galaxy note N-7000


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 25, 2012)

> *1.Can i get games for free like on android ? (I mean it) ?
> 2.Also that 11 yr kid likes to play on my galaxy note N-7000 *


1.Yes you can get _some_.the crappy games come free mostly,there are cheap games called "minis" which are like mobile games they come for $0.99(but if you want FREE games there are other ways too........)
2.depends what games he  plays if he loves playing "angry birds" kind of games but does'nt like playing games like GTA,shooters,POP etc get a tab
if he likes both kinds get a psp


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2012)

11 Years? I din't see that.
No disrespect. At this age, PSP/tablet a necessary for him?

Flipkart has lots of low-end handheld consoles starts @1000 , with some pre-loaded games.
Gaming Consoles List India: Flipkart.com

Some are cr@p. Check and pick the best one, if interested.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 26, 2012)

Commandervnzer said:


> 1.Yes you can get _some_.the crappy games come free mostly,there are cheap games called "minis" which are like mobile games they come for $0.99(but if you want FREE games there are other ways too........)
> 2.depends what games he  plays if he loves playing "angry birds" kind of games but does'nt like playing games like GTA,shooters,POP etc get a tab
> if he likes both kinds get a psp



Liked your post ..
He likes both the kind ...
I believe android too has these games .....



Gearbox said:


> 11 Years? I din't see that.
> No disrespect. At this age, PSP/tablet a necessary for him?
> 
> Flipkart has lots of low-end handheld consoles starts @1000 , with some pre-loaded games.
> ...



Please , no !
He had a nintendo dsi before and didn't like any game rather that the Mario and mini games ....
Isnt a good console needed for a 11 yes old kid?
If I buy those crap , he will insult the console to the core .. and knock me down ....


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 26, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @TheMost : shut the crap up and get a PSP. PSVITA or a tablet is too much for a 11 year old kid
> psp still has much better games than any b!tch android can even think of
> good PSP games(god of war ghost of sparta,GTA Vice City stories,ratchet and clank size matters,DBZ shin budokai etc)
> famous tablet games are ported over to psp
> ...


Chill and mind your language. 
I own a PSP and An Android phone(XPeria P) and I too am soon getting a Nexus 7. I dont think a 11 year old would be playing God Of War. And btw the PSP is outdated, and the PSVITA is VERY Overpriced. I would rather get a PS3. The worst part of owning a PSVITA is that the games are very expensive. And besides the PSP's screen resolution is pathetic and the PSVITA's isnt that impressive either. So dont expect a good experience while watching videos on your PSP. BTW you can check out the soon to be launched Sony Xperia S tablet. It has playstation gaming on it and you can get some pretty awesome games.
And believe me your brother will be more than happy playing Angry Birds, Need for speed and FIFA on a large beautiful tablet rather than a Handheld console. I know cuz my brother is 14 now but he played more games on my iPod touch than he did on his PSP GO when he was 11.

Hahahah here you go: *Nexus 7*:
Processor : 1.3 GHz quad-core Cortex-A9
Storage capacity	8 or 16 GB flash memory
Memory	1 GB RAM
Display	7-inch (180 mm) diagonal IPS-backlit LCD capacitive touchscreen with 16:10 widescreen aspect ratio
1280×800 WXGA pixels (216 ppi) with 16M colors, 178° viewing angle
Scratch-resistant Corning Fit Glass[4][5]
Graphics	416 MHz twelve-core Nvidia GeForce ULP



*PSP*:
CPU	: 333 MHz
Storage capacity	Memory Stick Duo, Memory Stick PRO Duo (from 32 MB to 32 GB), Memory Stick Micro (for PSP Go)
Memory	32 MB (PSP-1000); 64 MB (2000, 3000, Go, E1000)
Display	480 × 272 pixels with 16,777,216  colors, 16:9 widescreen TFT LCD, 3.8 in (97 mm) (PSP GO), 4.3 in (110 mm) (All other models)

*PSVITA:*
4-core ARM Cortex-A9 MPCore[9]
Storage capacity	PS Vita memory card (4, 8, 16 or 32 GB)
Memory	512 MB RAM, 128 MB VRAM[10][11]
Display	5-inch OLED multi-touch capacitive touchscreen, 24-bit color, 960 × 544 qHD @ 220 ppi[9]
Graphics	4-core SGX543MP4+[9]

So basically its upto you. ANNNDD btw you cant make skype video calls on the PSP, even if you have a 2500 Rs. add on Camera!


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 26, 2012)

A console is a console so comparing them with phone is not right .... I would recommend an android phone like karbonn A21 or latest sensation pantech burst keeping in mind that its mostly for games for a young kid 
You can  chk micromax 110 or spice steller (I have not checked the hardware) 

I have personally used karbonn A9+ and most HD games work on this device ... for me karbonn A21 wins with 1GB RAM


----------



## Sudh4r (Oct 26, 2012)

PSP E 1004. Bought it two months back. Costs 6990. 

Items Included
* PSP 
* Charger
* Cart Kings Game

U have to spend extra money for Memory Stick(1k for 4GB) and head phone(Rs 550, mine).

And rite now im playing GOW,FIFA 12, Tekken 6 for free (hpe u knw wat i did to my PSP )


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 26, 2012)

Sudh4r said:


> PSP E 1004. Bought it two months back. Costs 6990.
> 
> Items Included
> * PSP
> ...



even E 1004 can be hacked? 



> Liked your post ..
> He likes both the kind ...
> *I believe android too has these games .....*


no it does'nt have all. android POP is a side-scroller not the kind we are used to on our pc's,as for GTA droid has gta 3 which is like a typical gta game with digital buttons
psp has more console ports than any phone,and you CANNOT play psp games on a droid(unless they have a 3ghz proccy)


----------



## Sudh4r (Oct 26, 2012)

@CommanderShawnzer  Yes. Its a Temporary Solution. LME For FW 6.60. 

Once u power off the device n boot it will be fresh without any trace of  LME. However sleep mode comes to the rescue


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 27, 2012)

Keep an eye out for Nexus 10! It will be announced on the 29th Of October. It will be mazing! And by the end of the year ROckstar is releasing GTA Vice City for Android and iOS. And they may(rumors) release GTA SA next year. ANNNNDDDD there are rumors that Far Cry 1 will soon be launching for iOS and Android! 
So if this trend goes on, expect all old classics to start rolling out for Android Devices! So if you have a limited budget grab the Nexus 7 32GB, but if money aint a problem get the Nexus 10(Expected price: $400 or less!)


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 7, 2012)

Nyko's TegraZone PlayPad game controllers now available: two different styles for $39.99 each -- Engadget


----------

